# [fixe]I updated to kernel 3.17 and lost my network interface

## peter4

After updating the kernel to 3.17 I no longer have any network interface. I have a Realtek device and use the r8169  driver. According to lspci the device is dected by the driver:

```

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Motherboard

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29

        I/O ports at ce00 [size=256]

        Memory at fdcff000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Memory at fdce0000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fdd00000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/2 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

        Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=2 Masked-

        Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 12-34-56-78-12-34-56-78

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

# dmesg|grep  8169

[    0.299211] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    0.299356] r8169 0000:04:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    0.299643] r8169 0000:04:00.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.299738] r8169 0000:04:00.0 eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc9000002c000, 00:1f:d0:d4:3e:0b, XID 1c4000c0 IRQ 29

[    0.299879] r8169 0000:04:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 6128 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

```

but ifconfig shows only the lo interface. Perhaps there's some new setting that I need to enable?

Here's my kernel config: http://pastebin.com/Cc5PAuZALast edited by peter4 on Wed Oct 15, 2014 5:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

Does "ip link show" display it?

----------

## Jaglover

One of my boxes has same card, I'm using r8168 driver from portage ... unfortunately it does not build with kernels 3.15 and later. See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=519816 and https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=523418

----------

## peter4

I booted the old 3.16 kernel and I still didn't have the interface. Now I don't know what to think. I know the device works since I doual-boot with Windows.

The thing worked on 3.16 without a hitch, then I installed 3.17, rebooted and it stopped working. Now it doesn't even work on 3.16. I feel like I'm either stupid or going crazy.

Ant P.: where do I find this utility? I don't have it installed.

----------

## Jaglover

Does ifconfig -a show it?

----------

## depontius

The box I'm using now has a Realtek r8169 and was installed with and is currently running 3.16.3, using the in-kernel drivers.

I've got the source for 3.17.0 loaded, but haven't built it yet.

I think I'll wait just a bit.

----------

## Hu

 *peter4 wrote:*   

> Ant P.: where do I find this utility? I don't have it installed.

 emerge --ask --noreplace sys-apps/iproute2 && /bin/ip link show

----------

## peter4

Ok, I figured it out, it was caused by updating networkmanager from 0.9.10.0 to 0.9.10.0-r1 (which I updated at the same time as the kernel). It crashes with

```

Oct 15 07:10:47 localhost NetworkManager[24686]: <error> [1413349847.969161] [main.c:613] main(): failed to initialize settings storage: Could not load plugin 'ifnet': /usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-settings-plugin-ifnet.so: nie można otworzyć pliku obiektu dzielonego: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

```

(it says "no such file or directory")

I assumed it was a kernel problem because I thought a network interface would always show up in ifconfig. Apparently this is not true. (it did show up in ifconfig -a).

----------

